
Introduction to Redis as a JSON Store in Node.js - jcolella
https://github.com/josecolella/Redis-With-JSON-Node
======
jcolella
Hi guys!. Wanted to share my experience with using Redis as a JSON store in
NodeJS. Wrote about some potential strategies; with advantages and
disadvantages, as well as some code to go along with the README.

Any feedback or experience that you want to share when working with Redis are
greatly appreciated!

~~~
itamarhaber
Great topic :)

Suggestion - also cover raw and MessagePacked JSON storage with Lua (see the
benchmarking scripts in ReJSON's repo).

~~~
jcolella
Thanks @itemarhaber. That presentation was amazing and helped me understand
the underlying advantages and disadvantages. I will add this to the README

